# What does "Hani" mean?



## Ramisadeh

I hear the word hani a lot and I wish to knoe when to use it and what effect does it have on a sentence
Examples taken from some songs:
Ama yoksun, hani yoksun

İstemezsin hani sen de bittiğini


----------



## Rallino

Hani, in your first sentence, is used as a rhetorical "Where are you, huh? Tell me!" Implying you cannot answer the question because you're not there. 

Hani can also simply be used as an informal "where?" like, "şu adama bak!" (Look at that guy!) - "Hani?" (Where? I don't see him.)

In your second sentence, it's used in the sense of "You know what I mean".


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thanks for the information, I wonder if there are other uses for Hani?


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi and welcome!

One more usage: reproach, blame.

Means that: 'Hani' added to the beginning of _a sentence which is said for reminding something to someone_, gives the effect of reproach.

Example:
_A_ avoids speaking with _B_ under the pretext that he is very tired and wants to sleep. _B_ believes what _A_ says and accepts, but
after some minutes when _B_ enters in _A_'s room, sees that he is playing games on his PC!
In this situation _B_ says: Hani uykun vardi!

Another example:
_A_ doesn't tell _B_ what he had promised to tell him when back home. So _B_ says: Hani söyleyecektin!


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Hi, in a way like

it's been mentioned, now where's it ?


----------



## benbilmem

I was wondering, do we hear yani sometimes pronounced more like hani? As I've heard what I thought was the latter used in conversation but with none of the above listed meanings.


----------



## Rallino

No, yani has a long _a_: yaani. It almost sounds like _*y'all need*_, without the _'ll_ and _d._
Hani is almost like _honey._


----------



## emre aydın

I consider it "bad Turkish". If you exclude it from your sentence, nothing will change.

Its meaning is similar to "you know".

I forgot the main question, I'd never confuse "hani" with "yani".


----------



## benbilmem

emre aydın said:


> I consider it "bad Turkish". If you exclude it from your sentence, nothing will change.
> 
> Its meaning is similar to "you know".
> 
> I forgot the main question, I'd never confuse "hani" with "yani".



Not to get too off topic, but I would disagree that this is bad Turkish. Filler words like this are so common to be almost universal in languages. I would say they mainly serve to continue the flow of speech while we are thinking about what we'll say next or reformulating an idea. We don't need to use them in writing because we have all the time we need to formulate our argument. I think people are down on them because they are primarily a speech phenomenon and we tend to regard written language discourse as the proper form.


----------



## daynastravels

I've been told "hani" or "hany" means something like "my world" when said to a boyfriend/girlfriend in Montenegro/Serbia. I'm still trying to find other examples of this to 100% believe him. I still think of it (and use it) like "honey". Has anyone else heard of "hani" being used this way?


----------



## emre aydın

daynastravels said:


> Has anyone else heard of "hani" being used this way?



Not in Turkish.


----------



## amorcelius

Rallino said:


> In your second sentence, it's used in the sense of "You know what I mean".



Would you translate the sentence? (İstemezsin hani sen de bittiğini)


----------



## Rallino

It doesn't make sense to me.

"İstemezsin hani sen de bit*mesini*" would be, "You know, you wouldn't want it to end either." But I can't make a head or tail of it if it's _bittiğini_. It's in a song, but it's incorrect.


----------



## shafaq

-Probably due to my shortness in the field;-  I can't sense any weirdness at 
(İstemezsin hani sen de bittiğini) ...

It is just an inverted phrase
It is so natural to me like "bittiğini sen de istemezdin hani" is.


----------



## emre aydın

"İstemezsin hani sen de bittiğini". It doesn't make sense to me, either.

"İstemezsin/İstemezdin hani sen de bitmesini" would be correct, in my opinion.


----------



## Spring Lady

daynastravels said:


> I've been told "hani" or "hany" means something like "my world" when said to a boyfriend/girlfriend in Montenegro/Serbia. I'm still trying to find other examples of this to 100% believe him. I still think of it (and use it) like "honey". Has anyone else heard of "hani" being used this way?



Somebody lied to you about that.  Hani really doesn't have any meaning in Serbian and Montenegrin. The only possible way to hear it in these languages is if somebody uses really ''bad'' level of language with a lot of foreigner words, so that he/she actually puts English "honey" in a Serbian sentence. But that is an exception rather than the rule. 
"My world" in Serbian would be "moj svet" (in Montenegrin "moj svijet").


----------



## daynastravels

Spring Lady said:


> Somebody lied to you about that.  Hani really doesn't have any meaning in Serbian and Montenegrin. The only possible way to hear it in these languages is if somebody uses really ''bad'' level of language with a lot of foreigner words, so that he/she actually puts English "honey" in a Serbian sentence. But that is an exception rather than the rule.
> "My world" in Serbian would be "moj svet" (in Montenegrin "moj svijet").



Thanks for replying. I've since seen 'hani' used in Fantastic Band's Sexy Selfie lyrics (chorus)... so I guess it has some sort of meaning or sentiment. Tekstovi Pjesama Lyrics - Fantastic band - Sexy selfie - Tekst Pjesme


----------

